

Microsoft loses ground in mobile as Google Android continues to soar - nextparadigms
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/microsoft-loses-mobile-market-share-google-android-continues-soar

======
macavity23
_This_ is what people mean when they talk about the decline of Microsoft -
rather than disappearing overnight, that they are failing to establish
themselves in areas the computing market is heading towards.

And this is version SEVEN of their mobile OS.

------
haydenevans
Did WP7 ever have ground in the mobile market?

